# App release



## nit19969 (8. Feb 2022)

Hallo
Ich habe eine App in der Play Console hochgeladen und nach 6 Tagen ist jetzt die Beta/early access Version im play store verfügbar. 
Wie geht es jetzt weiter, damit die Vollversion für alle verfügbar wird?


----------



## Jw456 (9. Feb 2022)

Verschiebe die App einfach nach Produktion. Google braucht auch meistens recht lange bis das online ist eine Woche oder etwas länger ist da nicht selten.


----------



## osion (11. Feb 2022)

Der Status bestimmt die Sichtbarkeit der App.








						Prepare your app for release  |  Android Developers
					

Learn how to build a signed, release-ready APK. This process is the same for all Android apps.




					developer.android.com
				




Wichtig ist, dass du dich entscheiden musst ob die App gratis ist oder nicht. Später kann das nicht mehr geändert werden.


----------



## wer112 (1. Mai 2022)

osion hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig ist, dass du dich entscheiden musst ob die App gratis ist oder nicht. Später kann das nicht mehr geändert werden.


Deine Antwort ist Teilweise falsch. Richtig ist das, wenn du die App kostenlos veröffentlicht, dann kannst du es nicht mehr ändern.
*Aber, wenn du mit einem Kaufpreis veröffentlicht, dann kannst du später die auf Kostenlos ändern!*

Also war deine Antwort nicht ganz richtig, nur der erste Teil


----------



## osion (2. Mai 2022)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Deine Antwort ist Teilweise falsch. Richtig ist das, wenn du die App kostenlos veröffentlicht, dann kannst du es nicht mehr ändern.
> *Aber, wenn du mit einem Kaufpreis veröffentlicht, dann kannst du später die auf Kostenlos ändern!*
> 
> Also war deine Antwort nicht ganz richtig, nur der erste Teil


Das stimmt, aber eine kostenlose App kannst du nicht mehr Kostenpflichtig machen.


----------



## wer112 (2. Mai 2022)

osion hat gesagt.:


> Das stimmt, aber eine kostenlose App kannst du nicht mehr Kostenpflichtig machen.


Ja und das habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass dieser Teil von dir richtig war. Aber anders rum geht es´und das hast du vergessen.


----------

